# HAF x Lüfteranschluss



## Robonator (28. Januar 2012)

*HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Hey ich wollt mal fragen, welche Anschlüsse haben die Lüfter im HAF x? Möchte die eventuell an eine Lüftersteuerung anschliessen.
Wie ist die Lautstärke und Geschwindigkeit von den Lüftern?

mfg


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Hier kann man es teilweise recht gut sehen, es sind 3 pin Lüfteranschlüße


----------



## Robonator (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hier kann man es teilweise recht gut sehen, es sind 3 pin Lüfteranschlüße


 
Ah cool danke, sind alle Lüfter so mit diesem Anschluss?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Wenn dann sind es eigendlich alle


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Zu der Lautstärke und der Geschwindigkeit kannst du nichts sagen oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Ne leider nein, ich mache seit längerem einen Bogen um Coolermaster. Bei den älteren Gehäusen waren die meist noch erträglich


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ne leider nein, ich mache seit längerem einen Bogen um Coolermaster. Bei den älteren Gehäusen waren die meist noch erträglich


  Warum einen Bogen um Coolermaster?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*



Robonator schrieb:


> Warum einen Bogen um Coolermaster?


Einerseits das Design und mich hatte der Support mal übelst hängen lassen


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Einerseits das Design und mich hatte der Support mal übelst hängen lassen


 
Naja okay Design ist eben Geschmackssache, mir gefällt es z.B.  Und schlechten Support bin ich schon von EA, Bigpoint, XFX, Steam etc gewohnt  

Schade das beim HAF x trotz des Preises keine Lüftersteuerung wie beim NZXT mitbei ist :/


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Naja ich bin eh immer für eine sep. Lüftersteuerung, da muß man keine Kompromisse eingehen.
Bei mir war es ein Gehäuseschaden, der über meinem Händler ignoriert wurde und selbst eine Anfrage erstellt lief auf das gleiche Muster hinaus. Gott sei Dank hat es einen Abnehmer gefunden sonst hätte der 10 kg Hammer sein Styling entfalten können


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Gibt es eine empfehlenswerte Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## ludscha (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Die NZXT Sentry 2 oder die Scythe Kaze Master Ace , hatte beide und war zufrieden.

Ich habe das HAF X , allerdings mit nem Aquaero 5 für die WaKü.   

Die 200 mm Lüfter im HAF X drehen mit ca. 700 rpm , der 140er mit 1200 rpm .

Und im Deckel ist nur ein 200 mm Lüfter ab Werk verbaut.

Mfg


----------



## Robonator (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*



ludscha schrieb:


> Die NZXT Sentry 2 oder die Scythe Kaze Master Ace , hatte beide und war zufrieden.
> 
> Ich habe das HAF X , allerdings mit nem Aquaero 5 für die WaKü.
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob ich den im Deckel verwenden kann. Ich hab vor die H100 einzubauen, da ich die geschenkt bekomme.
Kannst du etwas zur Lautstärke sagen?
Die Dinger von Scythe sehen gut aus. Die Steuerung von NZXT wirkt für mich jetzt nicht so beeindruckend. Auch die beiden bösen Kommentare auf gh.de machen mich stutzig ^^


----------



## ludscha (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Wie Du selber weißt, hat ein jeder ein anderes Empfinden über Lautstärke 

Kurz um für mich ist es Silent, habe die Mega Flow im Deckel auf 7 Volt gedrosselt ( vom NT mit einem Adapterkabel von Phobya).
Der 140er musste weichen für die Radi-Halterung, Front- und Seitenlüfter laufen voll.

Ich sag mal so, dir ist schon bewusst, wie laut die H100 unter Last werden kann ??
Gut , wenn du dich für die Scythe entscheiden solltest, dann hast eine gute Wahl getroffen.

Ich habe die Scythe nur ausgebaut, weil ich auf WaKü umgestiegen bin, sonst würde sie wohl noch heute ihren Dienst verrichten.

Mfg

P.S.: Hab Dich im Battlelog geaddet  CuteMaschine


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*



ludscha schrieb:


> Wie Du selber weißt, hat ein jeder ein anderes Empfinden über Lautstärke
> 
> Kurz um für mich ist es Silent, habe die Mega Flow im Deckel auf 7 Volt gedrosselt ( vom NT mit einem Adapterkabel von Phobya).
> Der 140er musste weichen für die Radi-Halterung, Front- und Seitenlüfter laufen voll.
> ...



Bei der H100 werde ich die standart Lüfter so oder so austauschen. Laut den Kommentaren auf gh.de soll die H100 selbst kaum zu hören sein.  Lautstärke bin ich ansonsten gewohnt da die uralten Dinger die da in meinem jetzigen Case drehen ziemlich laut sind. 
Werde im HAF x wohl fast alle Lüfter gegen andere austauschen. Dachte da so an die BeQuiet Shadow Wings oder Dark Wings + Case Spätzle 
Da ich die Grafikkarte erst später kaufen werde (Warten auf Kepler) bleibt noch n bischen Geld für Zubehör über


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Wenn die Lüftersteuerung unscheinbar sein soll dann vielleicht die Scythe Kaze Master Flat


----------



## ludscha (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Gut, bei denn 120/140 Lüftern, würde ich (hatte ich auch gewechselt) auch getauschen.

Und wie der DR. schon schrieb, wäre die Flat auch in betracht zu ziehen 

Mfg


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Naa, schlichtes brauch ich nicht. Ich nehm mir einfach diese hier:
Scythe Kaze Master Pro Ace schwarz, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 6-Kanal (KM04-BK) | Geizhals Deutschland
Sollte ja reichen oder?

Btw alles zusammen bis jetzt:
Wunschliste vom 03.12.2011, 17:37 | Geizhals Deutschland

Bei den 200er Lüftern weiss ich nicht welche und von welcher Marke ich nehmen soll, aber ich denke die Standartdinger könnten erstmal ausreichen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Die mit 4 Kanälen reicht, und Lüfter im Boden und Seitenteil sind nicht nötig. Den 80er dürfte man wahrscheinlich auch nicht zwingend brauchen. Wolltest du alle Lüfter ohne LED, ansonsten würd es passen


----------



## Robonator (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Die mit 4 Kanälen reicht, und Lüfter im Boden und Seitenteil sind nicht nötig. Den 80er dürfte man wahrscheinlich auch nicht zwingend brauchen. Wolltest du alle Lüfter ohne LED, ansonsten würd es passen


 
Eigetlich ja, ohne LED  Außer vieleicht den in der Front.
Warum nur die Steuerung mit 4 Kanälen? Ich dachte vieleicht kann ich dort die Lüfter vom Radi von der H100 mit ranklemmen.
Ich denke ich behalt die mit 6, lieber n bischen zu viel als zu wenig und das Geld hab ich sowieso von daher...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Die Steuerung der CPU Lüfter würde ich bei dem Board belassen, sicher ist sicher. Den Lüfter in der Front kannst du ja erstmal testen, dann kann man den immer noch rauswerfen.


----------



## Atomtoaster (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Hi, ich hab auch das Haf X, ungedrosselt sind die Lüfter etwas laut. Ich benutze Lamptron Fan controller 2 - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de diese Lüftersteuerung.

6 Kanäle, Schwarz passt gut zum Haf. Die Lüfter haben alle 3pin und optional Molex Anschlüsse. Gibt aber auch 3pin auf 4 pin Adapter.


----------



## Mageastor CM (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Hallo @ all,
wir selber haben auch Silentwings,
nur wissen das manche nicht  
Schaut mal hier

Gruß Mageastor CM
http://coolermaster.de/category.php?category_id=56


----------



## Robonator (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*



Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> wir selber haben auch Silentwings,
> nur wissen das manche nicht
> Schaut mal hier
> ...


 

Naja aber von CoolerMaster kenne ich bis jetzt nur die Gehäuse. Ich kann schlecht einschätzen wie gut eure Lüfter sind, und ich bin nicht grade der testfreudige Käufer, ich mag es nicht zu warten  
@Atomtoaster
Was heißt bei dir laut? 
Und ich denke ich bleibe bei einer Lüftersteuerung mit Bildschirm ;D


----------



## ludscha (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Normal reicht eine mit 4 Kanälen, da die du pro Kanal zwei Lüfter betreiben kannst.

Du darfst halt nicht über 10 Watt pro Kanal kommen, sonst raucht sie ab 

@ Megastore CM
Wieso gibts die 200 mm Mega Flow nicht mehr mit grünen LED`s ????


Mfg


----------



## Mageastor CM (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

@ ludscha

Das kann ich dir so genau nicht sagen. Die 230mm sind noch drinne. Ich kann mal nachfragen wenn du magst 

Gruß Mageastor CM


----------



## ludscha (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Ja würde mich schon Intressieren, da ich vor 6 Monaten für das HAF X Nvidia-Edition drei benötigt hätte, ich vom aber vom Support vertröstet wurde das sie in 8-12 Wochen wieder lieferbar seien.
Mittlerweile ist ein halbes Jahr ins Land gegangen !!
Und ????? bis heute nix, da frag ich mich schon, wollt Ihr euere Kunden vergraulen.
Brauchen tun wir sie nicht mehr, weil ich nach der e-mail schon wusste das das nix wird.

Mfg


----------



## Mageastor CM (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: HAF x Lüfteranschluss*

Ich frag mal obend nach


----------

